# Sweet new Pyranha boats-Stretch and 420!!!



## [email protected]

Pyranha is coming in hot this year with a new river running playboat-The STRETCH- and a new playboat-The 420.

Check these links for more info and photos:
Stretch:
http://summitkayak.com/store/index.cfm?item_id=1541&do=detail
420
http://summitkayak.com/store/index.cfm?item_id=1531&do=detail

We are really looking forward to their new creek/river runner The Burn which will be in soon! More info on the Stretch and 420 below:

!!!!!STRETCH!!!!!
The Stetch is the boat for a bit of everything and a bit like your big brother, always looking out for you! The Stretch is the more forgiving 'boof friendly' river runner in the line up fro 2006. Super predictable and confidence inspiring for any level of paddler while still remaining playful enough for a quick surf and cartwheel session the Stretch combines easy paddling and great performance with its softer edges, extra length and river running volume.
The comfortable cockpit and precise control you get from the Syncro 6 outfitting finish off this superb package.

Medium/Large
6'10 24" wide 58 galons

Large/X-Large
7' 25" wide 64 galons

!!!!!420!!!!!!
Following the same modern design as the Seven-O the new Pyranha 4-Twenty delivers aggressive freestyle performance that freestyle boaters demand. Featuring heavy rocker and hard carving edges, the 4-Twenty is set to fly. 
Available in two sizes. Weighing in at 28 pounds is the S/M at 6 feet long, 23.5" wide, 42 gallons, and paddler weight range of 100-185 pounds. The M/L size is 6' 3" in length, 25.5" wide, 54 gallons with paddler weight range of 155-265 pounds.


----------



## T-ROY

*New Pyranha's*

Come check out the new 420, and Stretch at Golden River Sports, 806 Washington, Golden, CO 80401. We also have demo's available for the M-L Stretch, and the M-L 420. We are expecting to see the S-M 420, and the L-XL Stretch as well as the Burn shortly. Call 303-215-9386 for more info.


----------



## T-ROY

*New Pyranha's*

Come check out the new 420, and Stretch at Golden River Sports, 806 Washington, Golden, CO 80401. We also have demo's available for the M-L Stretch, and the M-L 420. We are expecting to see the S-M 420, and the L-XL Stretch as well as the Burn shortly. Call 303-215-9386 for more info.


----------



## Rushis Right

You suck. Quit trying to sell me a boat. I'll wait till there's water to try your lame big brother boat. That all around boat garbage is for old fat guys that swim at pool sessions.


----------



## El Flaco

> That all around boat garbage is for old fat guys that swim at pool sessions.


I think the XXL will fit you just perfect, Rush:

>









>
>


----------



## CGM

That's hilarious!


----------



## Rushis Right

Good Burn


----------



## boaterdude

Rushis right,
I am normally a boatertalk person, but I decided to finally get a mtnbuzz screen name. And, I want to be the first one to let you know that you are a F#@king dipshit. Oh wait, you are probably a Pro-Bro dude who is too cool to actually give a shit that some people don't know that there is a new boat that hit the markets. Do us all of favor and keep your fucking lame comments to yourself! 

Don't worry, you aren't the only one on this site that is a complete moron.
This isn't aimed at every mtnbuzz user, but just the chauchy's...you know who you are.

:!: Donnie S.


----------



## Tyler

boaterdude said:


> Rushis right,
> I am normally a boatertalk person, but I decided to finally get a mtnbuzz screen name.
> 
> Don't worry, you aren't the only one on this site that is a complete moron.
> This isn't aimed at every mtnbuzz user, but just the chauchy's...you know who you are.
> 
> :!: Donnie S.


Lighten up "dude". No need for a Boatertalk:Mountainbuzz clash. We are on the same side with no ill will between east and west. But, if you are going to throw out "chauchy's" in this community, you better at least spell it right. We all know who used that word to its greatest effect, and he would have called you the major "Chiachi".

I'm sorry that you weren't exposed to his wit.


----------

